# Itinerary for Greece. Help?



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

So I have started to do some research on where we should go for our one week trip in June with a captain and a cook. And would like some suggestions from people that have done it before. What we are looking for is beautiful beaches and secluded bays(might be a tall order?) and just to relax for the week and eat well. We want to do some snorkeling, one of us in the party really enjoys that so we want to try to find some great places to snorkel. And would rather be away from the tourists spots. Also I personally would like to learn the basics on how to sail if the wind allows it. I think we would probably like to end up somewheres after the week where we could spend a couple days checking out a town or village. Again this is only a very vague plan so any suggestions would be welcome. Any information that would be great. At least point me in the right direction as it seems there is an endless amount of information out there.


----------



## tido (May 7, 2010)

Hi nbruce,
I can strongly recommend the Cyclades though one week is a bit short - 10 days would be ideal. They are close enough for easy going day sailing combined with exploration of the islands (evenings/mornings - perhaps you'd like to hire moped/motorcycle). I have chartered there three times since 1994. We had unforgettable experiences each time. Leaving from Athens (e.g. Alimos / Kalamaki Marina) we anchored in Cap Sounion, the southern most part of the mainland where beautiful sunsets can be enjoyed at Poseidon's Temple before heading off to the islands the next morning. Of the islands we visited, I can particularly recommend the following: Milos, Kea, Kithnos, Ios (we call it party island), Santorini (quite touristy though), Shoinoussa & Koufounissia (these 'Mini Cyclades' are the best if you are looking for the more unspoilt islands with amazing anchorages S and SE of Naxos). I found the Greek Waters Pilot Book by Rod Heikell to be very helpful. Feel free to ask me specific questions - happy to help.
Tido


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

Well the reason for trying to get a sailing trip together for Greece is I went sailing in the BVI's when I was a kid and loved it. And have wanted to take the wife on such a trip for a long time. Are the BVI's even comparable? From what I have been reading Greece's islands sound amazing so I am very excited to go. Is that book more for someone who will be bareboating? Or is it more general information? Thanks for all the information I will be checking it out this weekend. Also do you normally leave from Athens? Or would it be wiser to travel to a different departure point to make the best of our week of sailing? I would love to make it a 10 day trip but depending on how much it costs and the amount of time we can get off work will have a lot to do it with it. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

If you leave from the Athens area, you can also go west to the saraonic and argolic gulf. You can cover it in a week. If you can get to Astros, that is not as touristy, and you can walk to a venetian castle with a stellar view.


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

After doing some reaserch I think I am leaning towards the Cyclades and the Dodecanese. Does this seem like the areas where I should be looking for what we want to do. It doesn't matter if we have to meet the boat somewheres else then Athens. What do you think?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

The Cyclades and Dodecanese are very nice. But, could you possibly swing two weeks, or even ten days? It will be hard to see much and relax with only a week aboard. We spent almost two months in that area alone.

If you only have a week, I would suggest picking up the boat out in the islands, rather than in Athens, if that's an option. I seem to recall that Ios and Amorgos are big ferry hubs. They might be options. 

The Med is different from the Caribbean. Don't think "tropical paradise", think "historically and topographically interesting". Snorkeling is decent, but might not match what you recall from the tropics.

We have a couple other threads somewhere around here where some of us who've cruised those waters have suggested itineraries, or at least interesting places to visit.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

If it is not too late to add my contribution, I would suggest an itinerary one-way from Syros (accessible in 3 hours with highspeed ferries) to Santorini. The islands to visit on this route should be left to the skipper to decide. I would opt for Serifos/Sifnos, Folegandros and Ios, including the secluded beach in "Maganari" bay. The triangle Mykonos-Paros-Naxos is too windy and you risk delay in combination with the limited time available (one week?).
On the other hand, if you start from Athens/Kalamaki marina, you will probably end up at Mykonos or Paros and the beaches/sites to visit (except for the Poseidon temple at Sounion in the night) are less interesting.


----------



## nbruce (Mar 21, 2010)

What we are looking for is some great interesting little places and some nice beaches and less tourist locations. It sounds like we should be able to find this sailing in Greece? I will search later on today for those threads. As we might be able to swing 10 days would take the ferry to an island or leave from Athens if this is an option?


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

In 2007 we did an excellent 2 week charter through the Cyclades, one way, Athens(Alomos/Kalamaki) to Paros Island. It worked perfectly and we chartered through Sailing in Blue. We hit Kea, from Athens, and then took a southward track and hit most Cyclades Islands, except Santorini and Amorgos. Those are high on our list for the next trip. In two weeks we tracked over 250nm, very different from the typical BVI trip. I would be glad to post or send my gps track (in kml, google earth) if you want. It is a 323KB file just let me know how to get it to you.


----------

